# Tried Organic Lowfat Milk



## kitchenelf (Jun 10, 2007)

It was so rich and creamy I couldn't believe it!  I will never drink anything else.  My first thought was - "What's with THIS stuff"? and my son said, you mean, "What's with the OTHER stuff"?  I do believe he's right!


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 11, 2007)

If you ever make it over to this part of the country, drop into a "Braum's" store, and get a half-gallon of skim milk.  They've never used BHG growth hormone, and vacuum-process their skim milk to concentrate it.  If you compare it to other brands, the other brands are so thin, they're a pale blue, while the stuff from Braum's is bright white.

Of course, I used to work for that company for 6 years.

It also helps that a gallon of 2% milk from them is $2.79/gallon, while the cheapest stuff from Wally-World is $3.50/gallon.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 11, 2007)

Kitchenelf - what brand did you buy?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Allen!

Breezy - I bought the brand Horizon.  I'll have to see what other brands are available around here.  I never thought it would make THAT much difference - I was so surprised!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 11, 2007)

Ive been buying Horizon skim milk for a few years now and I also think it tastes rich another reason I buy it becauseis it has a long shelf life (ultra pastuerized)I always try to get the very freshest I can get.Its a 90 mile round trip for me to get anything so shelf life is important to me.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 11, 2007)

Skim  Milk always last awhile.  It's the milkfat present in milk that makes it go bad faster.


----------



## Dove (Jun 12, 2007)

*I bought some Vanilla Soy milk..haven't had the nerve to try it yet. I don't like milk so I thought I would use it with some sugar free chocolate instead of making coffee some morning.*


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 12, 2007)

Dove said:
			
		

> *I bought some Vanilla Soy milk..haven't had the nerve to try it yet. I don't like milk so I thought I would use it with some sugar free chocolate instead of making coffee some morning.*


can't go wrong with chocolate milk!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 12, 2007)

I LOVE vanilla soy milk only when mixed with Strawberry Quick    Does that still count?  lol


----------



## CherryRed (Jun 12, 2007)

Organic milk lasts a whole lot longer than the other stuff. It's great because in my house, we used to throw milk out because we couldn't go through it before its expiration date. Not a problem anymore!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 12, 2007)

Dove said:
			
		

> *I bought some Vanilla Soy milk..haven't had the nerve to try it yet. I don't like milk so I thought I would use it with some sugar free chocolate instead of making coffee some morning.*



Vanilla soy is lovely!  I also drink Almond milk, which I now prefer over soy.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 12, 2007)

Dove,the vanilla soy milk is really good on cereal or cookies etc.I also keep vanilla soy on hand I like the Silk brand.


----------



## Treklady (Jun 12, 2007)

Also for those of you who can get your hands on raw milk, I highly suggest it. Like nothing else out there. Granted, it does not last as long, but I only get in half gallons where I live and it can only be sold if you purchase it for animal consumption.

There are very few states where you can buy raw milk for human consumption and truth be told I am unsure which states it is. My girl fried is the one with that information.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats all we drank when I was a kid we would skim of alot of the cream first for butter or whipped cream.It was illegal then also but so good for you.Also when I was a kid in Germany I would be sent to get milk in our metal milk can sometimes it was still warm from the cow.


----------



## tdejarnette (Jun 12, 2007)

I was wondering how it could possibly taste richer if it did indeed contain the same amount of milkfat and I found this article.  Interesting.


An Organic Cash Cow - New York Times


----------

